# muzzleloader cleaning ?...and wanted to say thanks



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i just wanted to thank everyone very much for the help finding a ramrod.....now i have another ?.how do i get a thin layer of serfice rust out of the berral...it sat in a cold most room for about 2 years and it rusted alittle...i got it off of the out side of the berral using wd40 and a rag with just a touch of elbow greese and i got some out of the barrel but there is still a little bit left and im alittle ?able about shotting it like this...unless it is safe im not sure!!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Some Hoppes and a brass brush followed by a few patches should clean it up as well as firing it a few times.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep get ya a brass brush and go to town. I have found that PB Blaster is pretty good at removing rust also, I prefer it over WD-40.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

0000 steel wool with gun oil will work real well too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

never leave the bore dry. always swab it after cleaning . i like bore butter myself. mine did say not to use petroleum products on the bore. i cleaned it with boiling soapy water. then swab with da butta.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

yea i went and got bore butter,hoppes,and a few other things got my gun cleaned up but when i was putting it back together i broke the nipple that holds the primer in....lol...i have had nothing but bad luck with this gun so far if i dont get a deer with it this year im throwing it into the river


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

bore butter is good for when you get done cleaning...to clean use 1/3 Murphy's oil soap, 1/3 peroxide and 1/3 rubbing alcohol...add more alcohol if you plan on using it outside in the winter as that mix will jell up a bit
once you get your bore clean keep using nothing but the cleaner and bore butter and over time you will "season" your bore (kind of like a cast Iron skillet) and you wont have problems with "hard loading" as the black powder wont gum up your barrel


----------

